# Η ιστορία των εμβολίων



## Palavra (Dec 1, 2013)

Πρόσφατα προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω από τι αρρώστησε η Έστερ, η ηρωίδα του Ζοφερού Οίκου του Ντίκενς. Μάλλον από ευλογιά, λέει, αλλά ο συγγραφέας δεν το κατονομάζει. Ψάχνοντας διάφορες πηγές κατέληξα εδώ: http://www.historyofvaccines.org/

Πολύ ενδιαφέρων ιστότοπος, είπα να τον φέρω εδώ γιατί κάπου κάτι είχαμε συζητήσει σχετικά νομίζω (αν και δεν κατάφερα να το βρω). Ενδιαφέρον έχει ότι τεχνικές εμβολιασμού κατά της ευλογιάς χρησιμοποιούνταν αποτελεσματικά ήδη από τον 18ο αιώνα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2013)

*Δύο σπουδαίοι (και άγνωστοι) γιατροί*: Ιάκωβος Πυλαρινός, Εμμανουήλ Τιμόνης


----------

